# Get complete hat design digitized as one file?



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a few hat designs that I would like to get digitized. Now can I have the front logo and the back text digitized in one file or do I have to pay for two separate files per hat?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I guess you could, if you are doing your own embroidery. You would have to have programmed some type of stop, or thread change so you can re-hoop the hat from front to back. Seems like a pain though.


----------



## richt74 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi tozier9
It all depends on if your digitizer is willing to give you a flat fee for the job rather than two separate costs for two designs. You couldn't embroider without framing the hat again so not too much of a gain having the two logos over lapping in a kind of name drop way!
What are the two logos? Would you need a price?


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

put your art together, send it off. Get one file back. Use free software to cut and paste the part you need into it's own file or other area in same file. If you pay according to stitch count and you are under "the minimum" then this could work. If you have control of the artwork and you spell out exactly what you want, what fabric, what size, you could do this and get a better deal without ripping me (the digitizer) off. 

If you want a file that is engineered so that you can just flip the cap around, you need to be very specific, or be able(have the software) to tweak it on your end to your liking. If your digitizer does this for you, they should be paid for the extra time involved.


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

I will be sending my files to $15 Flat Rate Digitizing

then sending my designs and apparel to a local shop. They charge 75 per file so I will be providing my digitized files.

Thanks, I guess that would be a pain and won't make my embroider deal with it.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It is two locations, front and back, unless you have a 360 degree frame.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tozier9 said:


> I will be sending my files to $15 Flat Rate Digitizing
> 
> then sending my designs and apparel to a local shop. They charge 75 per file


Dude, you're already saving 80%. Pay the $30 and be done with it.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Joe brings up a really good point. If you pay $15 to a guy overseas, you will get a file no doubt. But you have to understand why the local guy charges what he does. The $75 is probably negotiable, but unless you are an expert and you how what to ask for from the "cheap" digitizer, you may get something unusable, or at the very least not optimal for your embroiderer. Believe me, I've done a lot of fixing of cheap work that a sales person thought that they were putting 20-30 more bucks in their pocket and ended up with not great product and having to replace ruined stock. If you are an expert, and you know how to ask for quality, you can get a good deal. If you are new at this, you'll get taken and spend time and money to make it right. You are better off paying a little more, passing this cost on. When you find that digitizer that does great work for cheap, then you can mark that up and put the money in your pocket. For the best info, ask your embroiderer.


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks, I have hear only good reviews about that digitizer. Splathead I think you even use them correct?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tozier9 said:


> Thanks, I have hear only good reviews about that digitizer. Splathead I think you even use them correct?


Yes I do. I'm very happy with their quality and service. Zoom may be right and they might be overseas, although they list a U.S. address and telephone.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

We sometimes offer a flat rate pricing to some of our customers.

We do monitor what sort of designs they send us because if we realise that most left breast logos are over 20,000sts then we will review the rate again or ask them to find an alternate digitizer without any room for negotiation because we feel when a customer does that, they have no respect for their digitizer and are just there to use them for high stitchcount designs. Im sure they have another digitizer who they are using per 1000sts prcing for their smaller sized logos.

So in this situation if you send us the front and back design put together and expect it at one design price I'll probably send you back a rude email but if you are being frank and open about it and request for a discount on the back design because its normally just simple text then we would do that for you.

I hate liars who try to cheat to get more out for free. We are in business to survive too just like you.

And its because of cheats that we now will only process an order after receipt of payment.

We just did a promotion of $7.50 for any left breast logo. I could not believe that one embroiderer actually still insisted that he should pay after getting the design. Just like he expects us to risk the fact that he might not pay after receiving the design, its the same risk I expect the customer to take. I actually replied back to him saying if $7.50 is too much for you to risk, you best stick to your digitizer. And the next minute he paid for 2 orders.


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow this thread turned sour. I am not trying to cheat or lie. I was simply asking if this was how it was done. I have never gotten anything digitized so I am doing my research. 

People replied and said that I could not, and I said ok. This thread is over and there is no reason to be hinting that I am a liar.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Im not saying you are a liar or cheat. All Im saying is that they would be taken as 2 seperate designs and by joining both designs and making it feel like its one design is cheating. This is what others adviced you to do but I hope you realise that is cheating.


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

What? Others said that it should be two files, done end of discussion.

Also I have some polos, Does each color change require a different digitized file? So say we want the same logo but different colors on two different garments.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tozier9 said:


> Also I have some polos, Does each color change require a different digitized file? So say we want the same logo but different colors on two different garments.


No, the embroiderer just switches out the thread spools to your new color choice. Like changing colored pencils when drawing.

If you get a 5 color file digitized, you can have any combination of colors up to 5. You just could get a 6th color on a 5 color digitized file.


----------



## tozier9 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok thanks for that. I have one more question. Can a design that was digitized to be on a hat be used for a polo?


----------

